# 60 Minutes "US Navy SEAL's In Afghanistan" (Video)



## Blakey (16 Jan 2006)

http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php...661026d08d2db5


----------



## Rory (16 Jan 2006)

Awsome, broken link.


----------



## Blakey (16 Jan 2006)

Rory said:
			
		

> Awsome, broken link.


You didn't think I was going to post a good link now, did you...?
J/K, Didn't know it was broken, appologies. I'll try and upload it tomorrow.


----------



## Rory (16 Jan 2006)

Lol, thank you.


----------



## Blakey (17 Jan 2006)

Holy crapolas!, its going to take about fifteenhundred years to upload this file...give or take tenthousand years or so.
Sorry, don't expect it too soon, apologies again.
BTW, its almost a 100 meg file...


----------



## Blakey (26 Jan 2006)

New Link...hopfully it works
http://s65.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2YGBQUIY42DV12ZH05XM83YHAL


----------



## scm77 (26 Jan 2006)

That link works Blakey.

That service only allows a limited number of downloads so I'll re-upload it to another one when I am finished downloading.


----------



## Blakey (26 Jan 2006)

scm77 said:
			
		

> That link works Blakey.
> 
> That service only allows a limited number of downloads so I'll re-upload it to another one when I am finished downloading.


Thanks, it took me a month of Sundays just uploading that one!  ;D


----------



## MdB (26 Jan 2006)

Very interesting. I hope our guys in A'stan are doing about the same.

Note: 60 minutes has the BBC voice tone, don't you think?


----------



## Blakey (26 Jan 2006)

MdB said:
			
		

> Very interesting. I hope our guys in A'stan are doing about the same.
> 
> Note: 60 minutes has the BBC voice tone, don't you think?



I have no doubt that our boys will be on some "interesting" camping trips, I only wish I could be the on the "high ground" covering the six...


----------



## scm77 (26 Jan 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/11918035/seals-1.avi.html

Click on that link, scroll down to the bottom, click on "Free".  Wait for the timer to exprire then enter the code it will give you and click "Star Download".

Interesting video.  The reporter is pretty hot too.


----------



## Blakey (26 Jan 2006)

Thanks for re-hosting it, just in case anyone else wants to have a boo at it.


----------

